# New Addition - 1957 Bulova



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

This arrived today, bought from a guy on the CW forum. 30x25mm, 10K RG case, 21-jewel 10BP movement. A bit small for everyday wear, even for me, but will make a lovely little dress watch. The honeycomb dial has a lovely patina that looks great in sunlight. Oh, and it's my birth-year watch! 



















The guy also chucked in a little surprise - this Optima that's in need of some TLC, but should clean up nicely (silver case).


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

Great watch, my birth year as well!


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

not too fussy on oblong watches but that is very nice njoy H


----------



## Dr. Nookie (Jul 14, 2007)

Gorgeous - love the case.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks - nothing else has got a look-in since Tuesday!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

That's a really interesting case shape on the top Bulova, the designer did something intriguing with it. Love the numerals, too.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Slightly better pictures and more detail:





































Movement is signed:

BULOVA WATCH Co. USA

ISYNCHRONISM

10BP (mvt number)

21 JEWELS

HEAT & COLD 5 ADJ

L7 (year code = 1957)

I am awaiting registration confirmation from mybulova.com and they will study the photos, ID the watch and add it to their database.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Watch now added to the mybulova database and ID confirmed. Nice website!

http://www.mybulova.com/watches/5355


----------



## just-in-time (Jan 28, 2013)

hi

I like it love the case shape


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi

Here's my Bulova, it's a lovely watch and keeps great time!! (was very cheap too!!)..




























I was told it was a 1958 watch which is my birthyear (can't find it in the database) but I can't remember who told me the year of manufacture....

Cheers, John


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

What a lovely watch! Register on www.mybulova.com and post pics. The "panel" over there will help you identify it. The year is easy; I believe it should have "L8" on the caseback if it's 1958.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi AVO

I just found out that according to Roland Ranfft, the 11ac movement was produced between 1955 and 1958 so it's possible it could be a '58..

I'll take some better pics tomorrow as these seem grainy..

I'll go and register now..

Cheers, John


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Haven't seen your watch on the Bulova site yet, John?

Just got a nice surprise with mine. I wound and set it last night, 3 sec fast by GMT, wore it all day today and it had gained 1 sec in 24 hours! :notworthy: :yahoo:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Great looking bulova's, loving the case shape and lugs...)


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

AVO said:


> *Haven't seen your watch on the Bulova site yet, John?*
> 
> Just got a nice surprise with mine. I wound and set it last night, 3 sec fast by GMT, wore it all day today and it had gained 1 sec in 24 hours! :notworthy: :yahoo:


I applied for registration, received the confirmation email then the next day another email saying my membership had been deleted 

I'll try again..

Cheers, John


----------

